# Window Sills



## Twokamprs (Nov 12, 2012)

I am looking for a how-to on interior window sills that shows various typical designs and installation tips. Can anyone direct me please? Thanks in advance!


----------



## daveinjersey (Feb 27, 2013)

This may be a little broader than what you're looking for, but it's a pretty good book.

Build Like a Pro Windows and Doors: Expert Advice from Start to Finish (Taunton's Build Like a Pro): Scott McBride: 9781561584833: Amazon.com: Books


----------

